# HSU VTF-15H--Seaton Submersive??



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all,

I, will be looking to get a new Subwoofer in the comming year and was looking at the HSU VTF15H and also the Seaton Submersive..

I, know the Seaton is a little more spendy but out of these 2 subs which will give me earth shaking bass..I am thinking the Submersive will be the one I want..but was curious if these two subs have been tested together and what others thought of either sub..

I have a smaller Room but like Bass.. I am looking into a new Sub that will be capable of handling these new Below 10hz Movie waterfalls I've been seeing .. It seems as if they are going lower and my current bass will just NOT play that low.. it struggles at 16hz it is a HSU VTF-1 Sub..

Now, the price is in the high of $2000 dollars and was just wondering what would be the better sub spec wise.. I am looking for sub 10hz Runs.. I also have the Space space Shuttle and Saturn 5 Launch CD's and the Saturn 5 Launch CD is at 0HZ..

Plus a few of the waterfalls for some new movies I have been looking at in another forum have been going down under 10hz I just need a Capable sub..

WAF is NOT an issue, I am single and the price is set at $2000 high was just was wondering what my options are for a really Kickin, Bass Thumpin, Subwoofer.. I would prefer an Already assembled sub NOT looking to DIY..

I do Blu ray movies like Titans, Immortals and some other crazy ones like Clash of the Titnas and my VTF-1 is just going to choke on these flicks..

I also do Pipe Organ music so down to 16hz and even deeper bleow 10hz would be fantastic..altho my Room is Only 12'x19'x7'. I like my bass. I will also be doing songs like "How Low can you Go" Bass CD's..

So Fire away withing the upto $2000 Price range.. I have a 4'x2'x4'...LxWxH space available so it is a decent size I think a Submersive will fit there or what eles is in the availability for space and price requirement..

I think I have all info needed if NOT please let me know what else I need to input info wise thank You and looking forward to your Responces..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you have room for two VTF-15s? That most certainly would give you ear bleeding bass volume


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well with 2 of those VTF15's what would the HZ be down too?? I am mainly looking for ULF and yes I do have room for 2 VTF15's..


Looking at the Seaton Forums the "terraform" is probally what I am after from the looks of it but I bet it is gonna be awfully expensive..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

That depends a lot on placement in the room and the size of the room. Putting them in the corners will result in the greatest output.

As far as how low do they go - going much below 20Hz may not be that important. Not much info below that and in fact most movie LFE is well above 20. The lowest pipe organ note is 16 Hz and it takes a large one to do that (I think a 32 foot pipe).

I have 4 Hsu ULS-15s in my HT. I have measured - with a calibrated microphone - strong response to at least 10 Hz. In fact due to "room gain" of my smallish room, the response rises below 20 Hz.

I don't think you can go wrong choosing subs from any reputable dealer. SVS makes great gear as well as Seaton. I do encourage you to buy more than one. Multiple subs placed in different places in the room will result in a smoother response at your listening position as well as a higher output. Distortion is lower also since each sub does not have to work as hard for a given SPL.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

A BIG +1 on multiple subs; bass quality (lower, louder, cleaner, tighter) almost always improves when another sub is added.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Sealed subs are the only way you are going to hit 10 Hz. It will take multiples, at least two.

Look to Seaton SubMersive, Chase Home Theater SS-18.2, Funky Waves 18.0, JTR Captivator S2 or the Hsu ULS-15.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love my Submersive HP's. You can't go wrong with them, ESPECIALLY if you can swing duals or multiples. With your room size, 1 SubM HP is capable of THX Reference calibrated levels to unleash the potential of movies like the ones mentioned (you HAVE to audition the tripod emerging scene from WOTW if you get a SubM HP. Still one of my all time fave bass demos scenes).

You can find comparisons and shootouts for many of the different sub offerings available, and if you're looking for ULF and oomph, I've looked, there isn't much out there trhat can go as low and loud as the SubM HP's in its price range, and even significantly above its price range.

Multiple lesser subs vs 1 SubM HP can produce smoother bass response and higher SPLs above 25-30Hz, but multiple subs rolling off below 20Hz still aren't going to produce much in the single digit Hz range.


Max


----------



## Baleful (Oct 5, 2010)

The Submersive and VTF aren't even in the same league. Apples to oranges comparison. And yes, I believe the two have been compared at some of the "Get together's" over at AVS and the Seaton always ranked higher.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Baleful said:


> The Submersive and VTF aren't even in the same league. Apples to oranges comparison. And yes, I believe the two have been compared at some of the "Get together's" over at AVS and the Seaton always ranked higher.


OK well maybe I should have compared the HSU ULS-15 Vs the Seaton Submerisve??


----------

